# Tire for OEM Rims



## Chad&JuliesGTO (Jul 5, 2010)

I am looking at replacing my tires on my 06 GTO. I currently have Goodyear Eagle F1 All Season. They have been a good tire just really expensive I have been looking at the Toyo Proxy 4 does any have a review of the toyos? I am also open to other tires if anyone has any recommendation.


----------



## speedfeed (May 16, 2010)

I previously had Nitto 555s and liked them pretty well, it seem lots of people have those and I've never heard any complaints about them, I just got BFG g-force KDW2s and I like them, although I really can't give an accurate review yet as I just got them.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I'd look at the Continental ExtremeContact DWS or Michelin Pilot Sport A/S Plus. I've got the DWS on my GTO now, and the Pilot Sport A/S on my Corvette. The DWS are cheaper in cost but just as good as the Pilots.

I'm putting the DWS on my mom's 5-series this fall as well (she has sh!tty RS-A's right now!)


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

DWS is my next set of tires for the GTO as well. I heard they have soft sidewalls and it is noticable while turning. Thoughts?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I've had good luck with Kumho Exsta xs, Falken Azenis rt-615k, Dunlop Star Specs, and Nitto Nt05 and would recommend them all.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

The DWS handle the turns better than the stock BF Goodrich tires based on my driving, even with the supposed softer sidewalls. But I think just about anything is better than the stockers.

I do know the Pilots on the Corvette are pretty stiff, but the Corvette hugs the ground more so its tough to determine whats a suspension characteristic versus a tire one.

Regardless the DWS are a good deal, and coming from Eagle F1 A/S (Which I had on my Saab back in 2007) the OP should be quite happy with em!


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

i just got the nittos 555 and man they hook up really well and seem to be doing fine


----------



## GoatCity (May 7, 2010)

I am currently on the factory 17" and am looking to purchase some new year tires too...W/ the 6.6 stroker, I really need a great tire for traction. BUT, I also saily drive, and need a good all around tire. Any suggestions? I hear the Nitto 555r's hydroplane...


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

(OEM 17" wheels) I have Toyo Proxy 4s (245/40/r17) for my front tires and they handle great in my opinion, very good in rain. I have Kumho Ecstas (275/40/r17) for my rears and they suck for drags! I cant get them to hook up to save my life. Every drag I do I end up spinning for way too long and they break loose all the way through 4th gear (and yes I do make sure to warm them up). They r good for driving in the rain, but not great if you are gonna do a pull with another muscle car. 

One of my buddies has the Nittos and he complains about hydroplaining in the rain all the time! Anyone else having that problem with the Nittos?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I highly recommend the Dunlop Star specs. Great bang for the buck.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I read around a lot and settled on Firestone Firehawk Wide Ovals. Tire Rack did a road test against the KDW and a couple other tires and they came out looking very good on dry AND wet handling (blows them away wet), braking, noise and ride. I think they're a hidden gem for the price. I've had them for over 12,000 miles and love 'em


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

06gtoin216 said:


> I highly recommend the Dunlop Star specs. Great bang for the buck.


+1 Dunlop Direzzas are a quality tire line, you can't go wrong with the DZ101s or the Z1s. I have a set of 101s about 3 years ago for my Grand Am and will get another set again when they eventually wear out. I want a set of Z1's for the GTO sometime soon.

I wouldn't get another set of Cooper Zeons. I have a set on the car that the dealership/previous owner put on. They have high wear resistance, but it's too easy to spin them rolling along in 1st, or trying to launch 2000+RPM. They handle very well & predictably though, I must give them that


----------



## alfatech (Apr 26, 2010)

On my 2005 GTO 6,0 i purchase year ago Vredestein ultrac sessanta 245/45/17 
Unbelievable I highly recommend them. Great bang for the buck.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Anyone have any experience with Michelin Primacy MXM4? I've been given a price of $948 for four 245/45R17 95W installed.


----------

